# muzzy options



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Well its been a couple of weeks since I broke my hand and its looking more and more like I wont be able to do my archery elk hunt this year, so I am thinking of getting into muzzleloader hunting for this fall. Been looking at a lot of different models but I keep coming back to the Traditions models, could anyone tell me what is good and what are bad about this brand. The model I really like is the striker. Of course the cva have some good ones as well but just want to learn more about the traditions.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't have experience with Traditions, in the past they were known as a "cheaper" but nice gun. I have used Thompson and CVA and would highly recommend either one of those. If I was buying one right now, I would have a hard time passing on the CVA Accura, is a sweet gun.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Own both. 

I do not like my traditions, but it is light weight and is packable as a follow up gun. I really like my accura V2 LR with the screw off blackhorn breach plug. 

The traditions in the higher end would be a good option, the lower end like what I bought as a first ML is not the way to go. 

I think you can't go wrong with a T/C Triumph or CVA Accura.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

I borrowed my brothers Traditions Vortek last year and don't like it as much as the CVA Accura that I bought this year. I like the feel of the CVA so much better and the quick release breech plug feature.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you for the replies, it should be fun and interesting trying out smoke pole hunting.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I picked up the CVA Accura V2 LR this year, I love it. Sportsmans had it for $70 less than Cabelas as well. My brother picked up the CVA Optima, it is a sweet shooting weapon as well.


----------

